# South African married to German National



## SAHW83

Hey guys

Need information please. My husband and I are currently living in the Middle East. He is a German National and I am South African. There is a possibility of us moving to Düsseldorf in the next few months and I need some guidance on visa / residence permit for me as his non-eu spouse.

I will not be working and therefore will not apply for a Work Permit. Does anyone know what the procedure would be for me to live with hubby in Germany?

I currently have a 2 year tourist visa which allows me to stay in the country for up to 90 days, however I have been told (no officially) that I will have to apply for a German Residence Permit in my current country of Residence (at the German Consulate) and once I am in Germany, I need to register there and will be furnished with a permanent Residency. Is this correct? 

Also: would I need to have a certified language course completed as proof that I speak German (which I am currently only a beginner in)? The language requirements for a residency visa for a spouse is a bit grey on the Consulate website.

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## The_Okie

I'm also a non-EU spouse to a German citizen. After registering my street address we immediately applied for my Aufenthaltstitel (residence permit) in which you'll have to show them proof of your marriage and they can give you a list of local places where you can take the test to prove your German skills. *Important*: even if you get the top score (I got a 98%) they will automatically enroll you into an integrations course if you are shy at the Ausländeramt. I made that big mistake and I had to write a bunch of emails/letters to a gentleman at their office to remove my integrations requirements. SO, that means don't be afraid to speak and show off your German in front of them instead of letting your husband do all the talking. 

The residence permit you'll receive through marriage to a German should be valid for 3 years (to prove the marriage will last that long) and comes automatically with a work permit, whether you need it or not.


----------

